# Beware!  Ice On the Road!



## MedicPrincess (Jan 22, 2008)

So yesterday morning, its Oh...way to early for me to be up and just getting to work (my usual shift is 0800-0800), but I just HAD to agree to cover for someone....

So anyway, we get toned Delta Response for a MVA with rollover.  As we turn down the road...its a main road, posted speed limit 45mph....my partner for the day and I at the sametime notice that special shimmer roads get when they are icy. 

The car in front of us doesn't, until he has slid off onto the grass.  So he slows down, at the same time dispatched notifies us, "Per SO, use caution there is ice on the roads." Oh really... (afterall it IS 25 degrees and there are sprinklers on EVERYWHERE!!!)

Well as we are talking to the couple that rolled their SUV down the road, the lady says, "I don't understand what happened!  I was driving along, not speeding or changing lanes or anything.  The next thing I knew it was like someone just grabbed my car and spun it around and then it flipped right on over!"

As she was saying this, a SO Deputy pulls up and slides to a stop.  He gets out of his car...and slide right onto his BUTT!!!  Perfect timing...:lol::lol::lol:

"Well Ma'am," I tell her, "even though we live in Florida, it was 21 degrees overnight.  All these houses and business that water their lawns overnight, have created a nice layer of ice on the road."  She was like  :blink::wacko: at the idea.

She was stunned that roads in Florida can ice over, but without injury....the SO Deputy was stunned he didn't get the ICY Road msg, and had a HUGE injury to his Ego....and a main travel road got to be shut down for 3 hours until the powers that be figured out how to get Sand/Dirt/Salt/something to cover it....OH and being a holiday, someone from Public Works to come do it!!


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I can see it now... "Ice? I thought that was something that came out of my freezer to make drinks cold. How'd it get from my freezer all over the road? :wacko:"


----------



## firetender (Jan 22, 2008)

At the University of Tennessee, Knoxville, way back when, when it snowed up on "The Hill" we used to gather round -- actually, us Yankees who knew about snow used to gather around -- just to watch the incredibly funny ways that the uninitiated slid their vehicles through it.

It's unimaginable to guess what this would look like in Florida!


----------



## ckrump (Jan 22, 2008)

Icy roads & snow are 2 of the things that keep us in business from Oct thru April in MN & ND!  Feb 2007 had 3 rollovers, 3 days in a row, in the same area on the Interstate.  While on scene for one, some idiot who thought he should speed up to pass a semi when he saw all our flashing lights 1/4 mi b/4 the scene, slid right into my personal vehicle that was parked at the front of the scene (in front of our rescue van), blue light & flashers both going.  It cost him an award for "Care Required"!


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

And this is why I take pride in my state (WI)
When you get crazy snow and ice every year, you program yourself to drive differently during the winter...well, most of us do. There are always the idiots that will drive through a blizzard like its 72 and sunny.


----------



## SC Bird (Feb 18, 2008)

I can honestly say I wouldn't have expected those kind of conditions in FL. 

-Matt


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes icy roads do exist in Florida, but one of our more inherent dangers year round is the dreaded "black ice".

After it rains, which happens a lot if FL, the water pushes up the oils/grease/whatever up from the roads and forms patches of black ice. No you can not see black ice, but it is there and causes just as many accidents on a regular basis.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah, the joys of growing up in So. Cal. where there is never any ice on the roads. Of course people still drive 80 mph on the freeways when it's raining, so I guess that makes up for it.

Since moving to Boston, though, I've earned 2 nice scars on my hand from slipping on ice.

/doesn't drive when it's snowing


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

I have never seen something like what you are describing. Here in SA we dont really get anything like this. I bet it must be funny, yet dangerous...


----------

